# More things we learned from movies



## David Baxter PhD (May 26, 2009)

What We Learn From the Movies 


It is always possible to park directly in front of any building you are visiting.
A detective can only solve a case once he has been suspended from duty.
If you start dancing in the street, everyone you bump into will know all the steps.
Most laptops are powerful enough to override the communication systems of any invading alien civilization.
It does not matter if you are heavily outnumbered in a fight involving martial arts - your enemies will wait patiently to attack you one by one, dancing around in a threatening manner until you have knocked out their predecessors.
After a person suffers a massive blow to the head, they will still be surprisingly good looking.
No one involved in a car chase, hijacking, explosion, volcanic eruption or alien invasion will ever go into shock.
Partnering police officers with their total opposites will always, eventually, lead to buddy teams who share unbreakable bonds and gruff affection.


----------



## Adam777 (May 26, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> What We Learn From the Movies
> 
> 
> It does not matter if you are heavily outnumbered in a fight involving martial arts - your enemies will wait patiently to attack you one by one, dancing around in a threatening manner until you have knocked out their predecessors.




That's one thing I always found so annoying watching some action movies... why are these other guys just waiting for their turn?... that doesn't happen in real life!


----------



## white page (May 26, 2009)

that is deliciously funny Dr. Baxter, and they all have perfect teeth!


----------



## Charity (May 26, 2009)

And when women wake up in the morning, even after a very rough night, they still look completely flawless!


----------



## Jazzey (May 26, 2009)

...That's how I wake up Charity - 'flawless', makeup intact, looks like I've caught a bit of sun during my sleep, hair flowing in the wind... :lol:


----------



## Retired (May 26, 2009)

After a (Memorial) weekend of war movies, we learned how sanitary war can be.  All soldiers, especially the *stars* have fantastic haircuts, perfect teeth as WhitePage already alluded to, and most of all soldiers never need to go to the bathroom in times of war.


----------



## ladylore (May 26, 2009)

Nice calming wind? Or (my regular experience) full blown tornado?


----------



## sarek (May 27, 2009)

And if you shoot someone they always get kicked all over the place as if by magical jedi boxing gloves while you remain calmly standing.


----------

